# JD 245 Loader



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

I found a descent JD 245 loader for sale. I'm thinking this would be a good addition to the 2355 tractor I have. What's everyone's thoughts, opinions, and experiences with this model of loader?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy WillyA,

I think that the 245 loader is a near perfect match for your 2355 tractor. Make sure you get all the mounting kit pieces with it. If it came off a different model tractor, you will probably have to do some 'cobbling'/fitting. Good luck.


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Howdy WillyA,
> 
> I think that the 245 loader is a near perfect match for your 2355 tractor. Make sure you get all the mounting kit pieces with it. If it came off a different model tractor, you will probably have to do some 'cobbling'/fitting. Good luck.


Thanks for the reply. It's still on a 2355 so it should match up. Do you think the 245 is a better loader than say a 146,147, ect? I am not real familiar these loaders.


----------

